# Houston Station parking?



## Gord (Jun 30, 2017)

Has anyone had experience parking at Houston station? Doing a seven-day trip to New Orleans and need to find secure parking at the station or reasonably close by. Thanks.


----------



## ehbowen (Jul 1, 2017)

Long term parking at the station is not secure...if you can even get it; there are only ten spaces available and you need to get a permit slip from the ticket counter if you want to try it. However, I would not recommend leaving your car overnight while the station is unattended. If you can't get a friend to drop you off, I suggest calling some of the parking garages downtown and asking if they might cut you a deal for long-term parking with no in-and-out and then taking a taxicab to and from the station itself.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 1, 2017)

Second ehbowens post!


----------



## Gord (Jul 19, 2017)

Gord said:


> Has anyone had experience parking at Houston station? Doing a seven-day trip to New Orleans and need to find secure parking at the station or reasonably close by. Thanks.


As a follow-up, we ended up leaving the car at Houston Station for the week as I wasn't able to see the replies until after we boarded the Sunset. Thankfully, the car was fine although we worried a bit while we were away. It was a great trip with nice OBS on both ways including a sleeping car attendant making her first trip.


----------



## Gord (Jul 19, 2017)

Gord said:


> Has anyone had experience parking at Houston station? Doing a seven-day trip to New Orleans and need to find secure parking at the station or reasonably close by. Thanks.


As a follow-up, we ended up leaving the car at Houston Station for the week as I wasn't able to see the replies until after we boarded the Sunset. Thankfully, the car was fine although we worried a bit while we were away. It was a great trip with nice OBS on both ways including a sleeping car attendant making her first trip.


----------



## ehbowen (Jul 19, 2017)

Very glad that it worked out for you.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jul 19, 2017)

Another thought is to ask the Houston agent if they know a garage or recommend one that is safe.


----------

